
Ask HN: Any cheaper but good alternatives to DigitalOcean? - SkyLinx
I am working on a project but I have limited resources since I don&#x27;t have a job currently. I am looking if there are any good alternatives to DigitalOcean with support for additional disks&#x2F;volumes, that do not cost too much. I have tried several providers including UpCloud, Hetzner Cloud, Vultr and Linode. UpCloud seems to have the best performance but all of these apart from Hetzner charge $40&#x2F;month for a cloud server with 4 cores and 8 GB of ram. Hetzner gives me twice as much memory at half of the price, but performance isn&#x27;t great from my testing&#x2F;benchmarking, especially concerning the storage. I would use UpCloud if pricing was more affordable.  I will probably need 7 servers for my setup initially with 4 cores and at least 8 GB of ram and decent storage performance. Am I asking too much or are there more options for me? Thanks in advance.
======
pgroves
Sorry if I'm reading between the lines too much, but 28 cores and 56GB RAM for
a business that is not covering it's own cloud costs sounds like a lot of
compute resources. Unless maybe you're doing something unusual and have a lot
of data when you don't have a lot of users yet. I would try to aggressively
cut those numbers, not the price per core, and stay with DigitalOcean if it
was me. I've been forced to use cheap, less reliable VMs and it's a huge time
waster unless you have a big team and big dev budget to code around it.

You might need to slightly, "prematurely" optimize your computations to get by
with less compute power, but if you're broke you're broke. Don't forget that
the first few times you really need more compute resources, you can resize
production to a bigger machine(s) in 10 minutes and that's not "wrong", even
if it's not going to be the long term solution.

------
jppope
Don't take me the wrong way here but it sounds like you're trying to get blood
out of a stone. I have no doubt that you can find cheaper hosting, but you're
probably better off just getting some outside money for the project
(customers, investors, etc)... worrying about a couple hundred dollars
difference shouldn't be the primary concern if your venture has legs.

~~~
SkyLinx
That's what I was scared to hear although I should have expected it... The
problem is my particular situation. I am not in a position at the moment where
I could commit with investors etc even if I were able to handle these things
(not super confident from this point of view). So a few hundred bucks is
unfortunately a concern for me right now.

~~~
alexlander
If you want to save this much try to find some free credits, if you didn't use
Google Cloud yet you'll get $300 for free, DigitalOcean and Linode also
usually have some free credit offers rolling. Don't forget to sign up for the
upcoming Startup School to also get some free AWS credits!

~~~
jdi
I didn't try this, but maybe Gitlab's partner offer for Google Cloud, which
lifts the credit to 500$ might still be working (link to Gitlab's article here
[1], direct link here [2]).

If you or anyone else finds out if this is still valid, let us know :)

[1] [https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/05/gke-gitlab-
integration/](https://about.gitlab.com/2018/04/05/gke-gitlab-integration/) [2]
[https://cloud.google.com/partners/partnercredit/?PCN=a0n6000...](https://cloud.google.com/partners/partnercredit/?PCN=a0n60000006Vpz4AAC)

------
KillerDiller
VMs from these providers are always shared cores (in the affordable price tier
at least). So if you think you need seven 4-core VMs, either you'll end up
needing much more, because you're not getting dedicated cores, or you'll end
up needing fewer resources, because you're underestimating the power you'll
get from dedicated cores. That said, my advice is to leave the flexibility of
cloud for those with flexibility of budget and just get a dedicated Xeon
server from Hetzner at hetzner.de/sb. Four cores / eight threads with 2 HDDs
go from 29€, and with SSDs from 34€ (at the moment). That kind of box has a
lot of horsepower to offer, and I'm sure you'll find a way to make that work
for your project.

~~~
bryanlarsen
This.

I'm not sure of your use case, but it seems likely that you'd be able to use
1-2 32GB or 1 64GB dedicated machine instead of 7 8GB machines. You can get
those cheap at Hetzner or OVH or OVH's surplus site Soyoustart.com

~~~
stephenr
[https://rimuhosting.com/order/vps-on-
dedicated.jsp](https://rimuhosting.com/order/vps-on-dedicated.jsp) Also has
some interesting options for dedicated hosts (they’re generally ex-VPS hosts)

------
jrowley
Have you considered self hosting on an old laptop (built in UPS ;), and port
forwarding your router? Just stick it in a closet, and have backups for
importance stuff? Might be good enough for the time being.

------
LinuxBender
Cheaper than the ones you mentioned? There are a few. Ramnode comes to mind.
Their billing system breaks sometimes, but the VM performance is "ok" for what
you pay.

Here is one of the many aggregation lists: [1] The cheap ones are really the
bottom of the barrel though. Don't expect uptime or performance. I would also
suggest using a dedicated CC or a virtual credit card (only a few banks do
this) as the security of some of those sites is less than stellar.

[1] - [https://vpscomp.com/servers](https://vpscomp.com/servers)

~~~
SkyLinx
Thanks, Ramnode seems limited in the plans they offer (as in, if I need to
resize my servers etc). I know that I kinda need to be careful with cheaper
providers... Thanks for sharing that site, very useful!

~~~
LinuxBender
You're welcome.

Indeed, as they get cheaper, options are reduced, as is uptime, performance,
user portal, billing portal quality, etc..

------
haolez
I like Scaleway: [https://www.scaleway.com/](https://www.scaleway.com/)

~~~
duiker101
+1 for scaleway, super easy to use and very reliable, been using it for years
and never had a single issue

~~~
sam_lowry_
This is a subsidiary of OVH.

~~~
ksec
I think you got mixed up with SoYouStart

>Scaleway is an Iliad Group brand supplying a range of pioneering cloud
infrastructure covering a full range of services for professionals: public
cloud services with Scaleway, private infrastructure with Scaleway Datacenter
and bare-metal cloud services with Online by Scaleway.

------
sciurus
> I will probably need 7 servers for my setup initially with 4 cores and at
> least 8 GB of ram and decent storage performance.

How did you determine that? Can you think of ways to make it require less?

~~~
antsar
Yeah, maybe prototype with tiny VMs first? Can you make several things share
one VM initially? If you're not sufficiently confident in the idea to secure
investment, it might be smart to build a smaller/leaner proof-of-concept.

------
ksec
The only option I know would be Scaleway, 4 Core 8GB RAM is €15.99/mo, or
roughly $18.

Edit: Have you consider dedicated from OVH or Others? Remember your Cloud vCPU
is really just a thread. Those dedicated sever would be 4C/8T with more memory
and higher CPU performance.

~~~
KillerDiller
Worse, if you run the numbers, at DO you get 1 dedicated core (2 threads) with
8G RAM for $60, but 4 "normal" cores with same RAM for $40. Only possible
conclusion is that "normal" cores are less than a full thread.

~~~
dragonwriter
Isn't that exactly what the distinction between dedicated (=“not shared”) and
not-dedicated (=“shared”) normally means?

~~~
KillerDiller
Providers are not always transparent about whether CPU is dedicated or shared
(and what exactly shared means). Most importantly, this distinction generally
gets lost when people compare offerings of different providers, and so they
end up comparing apples and oranges.

Next, when the actual "share" of a shared core is completely undefined, the
idea that net performance can be improved by adding more of these shares
becomes at least questionable.

Last but not least, one important takeaway from the speculative execution
flaws is that a security boundary between software running on the same
hyperthread is an indefensible position due to unmitigateable flaws.

------
module0000
Try GCP(google compute platform). You get a $300 credit good for one year.
That should get you by for several months. If I remember(it's been awhile),
there is a similar free offering from AWS(amazon) as well.

~~~
temikus
This is a good suggestion but be careful of runaway costs. It’s easy to
misjudge the amount of money you can get charged for SD logging and
ingress/egress.

------
new_guy
Use the AWS free tier, it's extremely unlikely you actually need 7 servers, in
fact I'm positive you don't. Just one will go a long way especially starting
out.

[https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/?ft=n&trk=ft_card&trk=ft_card](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/?ft=n&trk=ft_card&trk=ft_card).

------
was_boring
All of the major cloud providers have free credits for new customers.

------
dexterbt1
I just migrated 2 weeks ago a fairly sized DB (300GB) from Digitalocean to
Hetzner cloud.

The previous DO plan was an old one not offered anymore, 2vcpu dedicated, 6GB
ram, costs 80usd + 2 storage volumes (~500GB) with cost totalling around
150usd. This instance has been in DO for more than 2 years.

I have been testing Hetzner cloud for almost a year without hiccups. plus late
last year, they added block storage, which is what ive been waiting. When an
opportunity to migrate opened in our schedule, we decided to jump.

The HC instance has 4vcpu dedicated, 16GB ram, instance cost 40usd + block
storage cost totalling around 80usd.

We got 2-3x cpu and ram, while performance of the HC setup is slightly better,
if not on par, than the older DO setup; at half the cost!

The downsides so far with HC are slightly worse support (less helpful,
language barrier), and currently no way to snapshot block storage volumes. And
less goodies (like monitoring, networking, etc of DO)

------
dclaw
I will say this much.... Stay away from serverhub.com -- I picked them because
they offered more disk space than DO for about the same price. My VM went
offline in late December, opened a ticket with them, basically got the run
around for 3 months, with them claiming 2 months in that their "30TB Storage
Array" was still, I shit you not.... "fsck'ing". Luckily this wasn't anything
important, but still. They even had the balls to bill me for it monthly until
I finally told them to pound sand and refund all charges made this year (which
they did)

------
imichael
How about ssdnodes ([https://www.ssdnodes.com/](https://www.ssdnodes.com/))?
I've only used them for personal sites but so far, so good and it seems to be
a good value. I also like webfaction
([https://www.webfaction.com/](https://www.webfaction.com/)). You get shell
access but they manage the OS and provide a GUI for installing and configuring
things.

~~~
aminmemon
Webfaction is pretty amazing. Setting up and getting started with them is
quick and easy. Although GoDaddy has acquired them and webfaction will be
shutting down by the end of August. They will be migrating all the customers
to GoDaddy.

------
weitzj
You could have a look at Netcup.de, depending whether you can live without a
hosted LB like DigitalOcean has. Netcup does not have nested KVM - or at least
it costs a tiny bit extra.

I had tried Scaleway roughly 2 years ago. restart times, provisioning times
were bad. Maybe they are better now. I think you can finally bring your own
kernel. Nested KVM works. Plus point for Scaleway is that you can use
terraform. I don’t know the state of automation for Hetzner or Netcup

------
obenn
As long as your service can be spun in some way as a startup you should
definitely apply to this grant from google.

[https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/](https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/)

In my experience it's very easy to get, and the minimum is 1000$ credit for a
year (scroll down to Program options). If you're lucky you can even get 3000$
and few other goodies.

------
throwaway9d0291
If you care about cost efficiency and know how much hardware you need, stop
looking at Cloud and start looking at dedicated.

Hetzner's PX62-NVME can probably do everything you need for 80EUR/month. Hexa-
core Coffee Lake CPU, 64GB RAM and 2x960GB NVMe SSDs
[https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/matrix-
px](https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/matrix-px)

------
jaabe
I don’t mean to be rude, but why do you need 7 servers for a project that
isn’t making you any money?

Couldn’t you start with less, and then scale when you need to?

------
harrisreynolds
What is your idea? Maybe someone here would be interested in working with you.
Sounds like you need about $300/month. Is that correct?

------
badinsie
I do linode + Wasabi - [https://wasabi.com/](https://wasabi.com/)

------
pella
[https://contabo.com/?show=vps](https://contabo.com/?show=vps)

cheap; average CPU; SSD : ideal for personal dev machine

VPS M SSD: 8.99 EUR / month* :6core; 16GB RAM; 400GB SSD

VPS L SSD: 14.99 EUR / month* :8core; 30GB RAM; 800GB SSD

VPS XL SSD: 26.99 EUR / month* :10core; 60GB RAM; 1600GB SSD

------
Jack000
I use VPSdime to serve a fasttext model. Low end VPS providers could be flaky,
but honestly at 1/5 the price I can just buy from a few different providers
and have better redundancy. ($7 6gb vs $40 8gb at linode)

I do host my main application server with linode though.

------
valtlfelipe
there is also vultr [1], but it's the same price you mentioned for what you
want.

[1] - [https://www.vultr.com/pricing/](https://www.vultr.com/pricing/)

------
michaelbuckbee
Can I ask (just generally) what you're doing that you need that setup to just
start? a SAAS? Machine Learning? Scraping the web?

Just curious if there's a better approach/your estimates are way off.

------
Thetawaves
About 5 years ago, this question was asked in relation to Linode. Dejavu

------
geocrasher
Have you check OVH's offerings?

[https://www.ovh.com/world/vps/vps-
cloud.xml](https://www.ovh.com/world/vps/vps-cloud.xml)

------
zoenolan
Having a look on [https://lowendbox.com/](https://lowendbox.com/) maybe worth
a go

------
azdacha
Hi m8,

Long story short : if you are on the mission, you will find a way to get these
50$ every month until you find out a way to get those from a client.

------
moltar
Check WebHostingTalk forum for hot deals.

Check LowEndTalk.

Consider getting a dedicated, bare metal server to save costs. You can install
Kubernetes on it.

------
Gys
I can probably help you out for a while as I have some unused credit with DO.
Is there a way to contact you ?

------
eyetags
Hi, have you tried Contabo.com ? There is vm’s for 5euros with 4 cores and 8gb
ram

------
sam_lowry_
Hetzner

------
unixhero
Lowendbox

------
luisehk
Linode is half the price of DigitalOcean.

~~~
amdavidson
For the sizes he is talking about, their pricing is literally identical:

4gb: DO $20 / Linode: $20

8gb: DO $40 / Linode: $40

16gb: DO $80 / Linode: $80

Sure there are some pricing differences in the >32gb memory space, but they're
not apples-apples comparisons.

------
drenvuk
Why do you need so much compute power?

------
Wheaties466
kimsufi. They have dedicated servers in Canada and can be pretty cheap.

------
EpicBlackCrayon
I really like HyperExpert.

------
ignaces
create multiple accounts and take advantage of free tiers

------
algaeontoast
box.cock.li has always been a solid option for me ;)

